# Topo mapping for ifinder, not crazy about mapcreate



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

From what I can tell when I viewed the mapcreate the other night, it does not show green as forest and white as open land. It also does not seem to have the detail I am looking for on elevation rings, it looked like they are only in 50' increments, it doesn't even compare to a topo from the same section that I print out a hard copy from Maptech. Swamps were not shown. The state land shading was also not exactly accurate. Am I doing something wrong with a setting? If not is there something out there to better fit my needs shown below? I really only need Michigan, but will take what I can get with Michigan on it.

Green/white for woods or open land
Higher detailing of elevation ring
Show swamps
State land borders would be nice, but not a necessity.


----------



## chutta (Dec 26, 2006)

Isn't the only mapping compatible with Lowrance their own stuff? I also own an iFinder(H20c). I have to agree on the lesser detail regarding the topo rings, but for me it tends to clear up clutter making the screen read easier, one of the reasons I chose color-I couldn't differentiate between a topo ring, creek or trail in bw.
There is a website called topozone that is sweet, zooming in so close it pixelizes, with excellent detail down to springs and such. It would be awesome to be able to see this on a small 6" laptop and be able to plot onto it.
My trouble right now is remembering how to get my trails to appear back onto the computer screen off the sd card.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

chutta said:


> Isn't the only mapping compatible with Lowrance their own stuff?


YUP!

Steve


----------

